# Skiff Restore Florida Gulf Coast



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

I’d be happy to take it on for you. It will be after June before I could commit to another project though. Another good option is Young boats in Inglis, they do great work too!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

James/Boatbrains was my first suggestion.

Another but further away is Mike's Marine Ways in St. Marks. He has done several restorations and does quality work.

With all the boat-building talent in the Sarasota/Bradenton area, there surely has to be someone local who could handle the task, though.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

My friend just had a young 20 built and they do some nice work.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If it involves new non-skid I would take it to Glasser in Rockledge.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Young Boats in crystal river does some great work too.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

J Ryan Marine in the Tampa area does nice glass and gel coat work.


----------



## nancylewis123 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you so much! It looks like i have plenty if options...now to decide.


----------

